# Please Fill Out My Questionnaire



## Cave Johnson (5/9/15)

Good Day Ecigssa

I'm conducting some research as part of my thesis, and require an amount of my questionnaire distribution to be online. I need a minimum of 40 people to answer these.

The broad category of my research is Sustainability.
Thus, the questionnaire is focused at the use of energy in households and the users' mindset toward this.

If you can, please take the time to follow the link below to download the questionnaire. It is a fillable PDF form so you can download it, fill out, save and email to me. My email address is located on the last page of the document.
Filling out should take less then 10 minutes.

Download Link: https://www.dropbox.com/s/86f0bfw34qvzr1b/Questionnaire For Distribution.pdf?dl=0

Now for the Giveaway part.

You're doing me a favour so I think it's only fair that I try to give a little something back. Should at least 20 members participate, I will choose one person to win a 30ml ELP/Orion/TLB/SkyBlue/King Royale/MMM juice of their choice (maybe I'll add a little something extra, will decide pending how many people participate). Just leave your name below once completed and I will select a winner via a random generator

Draw will be done on Thursday Night, 10/09/2015.

Any questions? Ask below or PM me






No names will be assigned to the questionnaires. All will be downloaded to a specific folder and renamed before opening to ensure anonymity. Emails will only be kept for record purposes until submission, then deleted.



Members for GA:
@Andre
@Matt
@skola
@Stroodlepuff
@wazarmoto
@Smoke187
@shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (5/9/15)

Done and emailed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (7/9/15)

Come on Ecigssa


----------



## Matt (7/9/15)

Done.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke187 (7/9/15)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (7/9/15)

Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/9/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> Good Day Ecigssa
> 
> I'm conducting some research as part of my thesis, and require an amount of my questionnaire distribution to be online. I need a minimum of 40 people to answer these.
> 
> ...



Can take me off the list for the giveaway lol


----------



## Cave Johnson (7/9/15)

lol @Stroodlepuff got enough juices


----------



## skola (7/9/15)

Nice little initiative @Cave Johnson.. Good Luck.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (11/9/15)

Three more responses and I will do the GA


----------

